# Kutter Rostock



## Dr. Komix (19. September 2013)

Moin,

Fahre sonst immer von Kiel/fehmarn.

Dieses mal soll's Rostock Warnemünde sein.

Welchen Kutter könnt ihr mit empfehlen?

Danke im vorraus.

Dr. K


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

In Warnemünde? Die Pasewalk.

In Rostock Schmarl die Storkow, im Rostocker Stadthafen die Seeadler.


----------



## Dr. Komix (19. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Danke,

Am05.10 ist es sehr voll. 
Habe noch 2 Plätze auf der kehrwieder bekommen.

Ich were berichten wie es war.


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (19. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Es gibt nur einen Kutter den man wirklich empfehlen kann "MS Seeadler" Alles andere kannst du vergessen. Da kannst du dein Geld gleich anzünden.


----------



## Dr. Komix (19. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Ich Check es gleich morgen ob ich Plätze bekomme.
1000 dank.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Nanana...die Storkow ist nicht viel schlechter, nur die Crew ist nicht so geil drauf...und die Pasewalk spielt in einer Liga mit der Seeadler, fährt aber nicht immer.

So pauschal kann man das auch wieder nicht sagen.

Wobei die Seeadler auch ganz klar mein Favorit ist. Es gibt aber Ausweichmöglichkeiten, wenn die Seeadler voll ist.

Hauptsächlich richtet sich die Kritik an den Rostocker Kuttern ja meistens an die "Rote Flotte".


----------



## Corinna68 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Die Kranich ist auch noch......... gelle Micha


----------



## vermesser (20. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Die Kranich ist auch noch.........



Kenn ich gar nicht und finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht im Netz. Wo liegt die?


----------



## Corinna68 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Matthias das ist auch besser so  ich sag dazu lieber nichts mehr ,abgehakt und schnell vergessen mußte mal Ron ,Michael ,Belle ,Purzel usw fragen .was da abging


----------



## thomas19 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo Leute,
ihr empfehlt alle so die MS "Seeadler". Wie lange dauert da so die Anfahrt bis zur ersten Angeldrift?


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ihr empfehlt alle so die MS "Seeadler". Wie lange dauert da so die Anfahrt bis zur ersten Angeldrift?



Also das ist mal eine Frage#d ,na solange bis er zum ersten mal die Glocke läutet.
Kommt ja auch immer darauf an wo Bernd hin will.#c
Vom Liegeplatz bis zum Leuchtturm sind es etwa 20 min kostelose Hafenbesichtigung in der Zeit kannst du das Super Frühstück was es bei Bernd gibt genießen und in aller ruhe deine Angeln fertig machen und mit anderen labern |bla:


----------



## Waldima (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Am05.10 ist es sehr voll.
> Habe noch 2 Plätze auf der kehrwieder bekommen.
> ...




Was das wohl für Gründe hat, dass Du ausgerechnet auf der "Kehrwieder" noch zwei Plätze bekommen hast?! Nach der Fahrt weisst Du vermutlich, warum... .


----------



## thomas19 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Ich hab mal im Internet gelesen "nie wieder Kehrwieder".|supergri
Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem Petri Heil.


----------



## thomas19 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Also das ist mal eine Frage#d ,na solange bis er zum ersten mal die Glocke läutet.
> Kommt ja auch immer darauf an wo Bernd hin will.#c
> Vom Liegeplatz bis zum Leuchtturm sind es etwa 20 min kostelose Hafenbesichtigung in der Zeit kannst du das Super Frühstück was es bei Bernd gibt genießen und in aller ruhe deine Angeln fertig machen und mit anderen labern |bla:


Aha, vom Liegeplatz bis zur Warnem. Hafeneinfahrt sind es 20 min. Und er fährt unterschiedl. Angelstellen an. Das muß man bei der Angelausrüstung berücksichtigen.
Die Rote Flotte fährt ja fast immer an den südl. Rand der Kadettrinne. Zumindest die Doberan u. die Dessau. Dort ist der Seegrund zum Glück nicht so krauthaltig. Ach, alles egal meinst Du? Na dann hättest Du mal jetzt bei der 2. Boardytour in Wismar dabei sein sollen! Da hätte ich besser auf den krauthaltigen Ostseegrund in dieser Jahreszeit vorbereitet sein sollen. Von den Schiffen die von Rostock losfahren u. nicht von Warnemünde, hab ich gehört, dass sie gern die Fahrwassertonnen ansteuern, wie ist dort der Seegrund zu dieser Jahreszeit?
Schönen Feiertag Dir noch!
Ich trink jetzt erst mal ´n Kaffee.|wavey:


----------



## Dr. Komix (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

So,

Am Samstag sollte es soweit sein.
Am Donnerstag die ostsee Karten besorgt und gefreut.
Am Freitag der Anruf: Kutter liegt in Kiel (was?) und kommt nicht aus der Werft, da es stürmisch ist.
Eine Alternative für sa nicht mehr möglich.

Mein Fazit: ich wurde gewarnt vor der kerhrwieder und es hat sich bestätigt! Fahrt lieber mit einem anderen Kutter.

Gruß

Dr. K


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Naja sie haben dich ja wenigstens angerufen ,besser als wenn du umsonst anreist


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Das ist halt die Kutterkrankheit ,seht es mal mit offenen Augen.
Die Alten Käptens hatten ihre Schiffe im griff und man hat auch sehr gut gefangen.Nun sind sie in Rente und fahren selber nur selten,oder garnicht mehr.Vernünftiger Nachwuchs fehlt:mdie noch mit Leidenschaft an die Sache rangehen .Den angestellten Möchtegernkapitäne interessiert es doch ein Dreck ob Fisch gefangen wird .Die rattern ihre Zeit runter und das wars#c
Wenn dann alle Kutter sich auf einem Angelplatz zum gemütlichen beisammensein einfinden ,bei 8-12 meter Wassertiefe .Was soll da noch an Fisch rauskommen#c
schon mal etwas von Scheuchwirkung gehörtund dann die schönen Kommentare die über Funk zu hören sind über uns blöde Angler|krach:


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Naja, ganz so ist es auch nicht Corinna. Auch als Angestellter hab ich ein Interesse, daß es meinen Gästen/ Kunden und damit der Firma gut geht. Weil, sonst bin ich früher oder später arbeitslos statt angestellt.

Und sicher haben auch alle Kutter mal gute und mal schlechte Tage. 

Klar gibt's Kutter, die in der Regel besser sind. Keine Frage. Aber kein Kutter wird bewusst möglichst wenig fangen. Weil dann kommen keine Gäste mehr und damit verdienen die ihr Geld.

Und ab und an liegt´s auch an den Anglern...wenn Du nur halbunfähige Suffis mit 100 Gramm Pilkern an Bord hast, kommt nicht viel. Schuld is aber immer grundsätzlich der Käptn....


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Matthias teilweise ist es aber so,ich könnte einige Beispiele nennen aber das würde ausarten .#q
Über die Angler die es nicht begreifen wollen und mit bis zu 200 gr Pilker und Tannenbaum im Flachwasser angeln brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten
ich freu mich schon auf den 16.11. ,kommst du auch mit? ich glaub da waren noch ein paar Plätze frei#h


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf den 16.11. ,kommst du auch mit?


 
Wenn alles passt, ja...momentan stehts 60:40 dafür |supergri !


----------



## thomas19 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab gestern erfahren, daß 2 Kutter der "roten Flotte" nicht mehr von Warnemünde aus fahren. Die "Dessau" die wohl verkauft wurde u. die "Doberan" wo der Käptain schwer erkrankt sein soll. 
Es war immer ein schönes Angeln an der Kadettinne. Pilker + 1 Twister an die Angel u. los gings. Wenn ich mal wieder in W. bin, werd ich mal schauen, ob die 3 anderen "roten" Kutter noch fahren, o. wenigstens die 2 mit den Volvo-Maschinen.


----------



## beschu (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Thomas,die "Doberan" fährt noch,nur unter einem anderen Kapitän....und die "Dessau" kannst du kaufen(sie fährt aber nicht mehr)...die "Ückermünde" ist weg
Da kam wohl was falsch von mir rüber...
Ausserdem fahren nicht mehr:"Epsholm","Klar Kimming","Gudrun"
Es wäre sowieso gut,die Kutterliste mal zu aktualisieren,das kann doch wohl nicht soo schwer sein...Ich hab mal vor nem Jahr (oder so) bei einer Telefonnummer vom "Anglerboard" angerufen und erhielt blos als Antwort:wer soll das Bezahlen!!!!das war mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu hoch,dabei hatte ich doch Hilfe (zumindest für den Raum Rostock) *ohne Bezahlung* angeboten...(und auch ohne "Privatwerbung")
Gruss Beschu|wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo beschu,
Danke für Deine informative Auskunft. Man muß als Kutterangler ja schließlich wissen, welcher Kutter noch fährt u. welcher nicht.
Ich hatte auch schon mal versucht, dass blinker.de seine Kutterlisten aktualisiert. Aber die hatten sich eine ganze Zeit gestreubt reinzuschreiben, dass die "Peter2" nicht mehr von Travemünde, sondern von Wismar rausfährt.
Das in Rostock u. W. ist ja ein regelrechtes Kuttersterben. Bald schlimmer, als vor ein paar Jahren in Heiligenhafen. Was ist eigentlich aus der "Gudrun" geworden? Das war ja ein Angelschiff so ähnlich, wie die "Christa" in Wismar. Schnell, ausreichend groß u. mit 50iger Zulassung.


----------



## sumsa (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Moin, die Doberan hat gerade ein fast komplettes neues Deck bekommen.#6 Sie sollte nach so einer Investition wohl noch eine ganze Weile fahren.:vik:Gruß Ralf.


----------



## beschu (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Richtig und es wäre schlimm wenn es in Rostock und Warnemünde noch weniger Kutter gäbe.Mit jedem Schiff das hier verschwindet geht in meinen Augen ein Stück Heimat weg(auch wenn das nach "Ostalgie" klingt...es ist aber so und die Liegelätze werden ganz schnell von "Anderen" eingenommen)


----------



## elbetaler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Globalisierung, Inflation, kapitalistisches Profitstreben, Verdrängungswirtschaft, Ellenbogengesellschaft........

alles nur politologische Phrasen?

Weit gefehlt! Denn jeder und alles sind davon berührt, keiner wird da ausgelassen. Umso eher man das System begreift, desto besser kommt man zurecht.
Auf die Kuttersituation bezogen heißt das, wer "das Beste draus macht", wird sich halten. Einfach gesagt, klar! Was soll der Käpt´n machen, wenn nur wenig bis kein Fisch da ist? Richtig, weitermachen. Und das mit Leidenschaft und Liebe und fachlichem Sachverstand  ....  und dem nötigen Glück natürlich.
Angler sind auch mitunter "Sensibelchen". Wo das Drumherum auf dem Kutter stimmt, Respekt und zivilisierte Umgangsformen vorherrschen und man sich willkommen und wohl fühlt, dort gerät der Fangerfolg oder eben der Misserfolg nicht sooo in den Vordergrund.
Als Fazit bleiben dann überwiegend positive Erfahrungen haften und irgendwann KOMMT MAN WIEDER!


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## thomas19 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Ja, ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, warum bin ich nicht Beamter o. Mitarbeiter im Öffentlichen Dienst geworden. Da könnte mir dann die Verdrängungswirtschaft egal sein.


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

@ Thomas19: Ich arbeite nicht im Öffentlichen Dienst, aber ich habe da einiges an Einblick.

Ich glaube, Du weißt nicht wovon Du redest. Einiges ist da besser als "in der Wirtschaft", anderes mit Sicherheit nicht.

Im Großen und Ganzen hält sich das die Waage.

Off Topic Ende.

Zurück zum Thema: Worin ist das plötzliche Kuttersterben in Rostock und Warnemünde begründet? Zuwenig Fisch? Oder woran liegts?


----------



## thomas19 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Ich denke die Fahrpreiserhöhung um 5€ hat dazu geführt, dass viele angler die von außerhalb kommen, lieber auf Wismar o. Schleswig/Holstein auswechen. In Warnem. zahlt man inzw. 45€ + 9€ Parkgebühr für einen Angeltag. Dafür kann man sich schon einen ganzen Berg Fisch kaufen...


----------



## 2911hecht (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Fahrpreiserhöhung um 5€ hat dazu geführt, dass viele angler die von außerhalb kommen, lieber auf Wismar o. Schleswig/Holstein auswechen. In Warnem. zahlt man inzw. 45€ + 9€ Parkgebühr für einen Angeltag. Dafür kann man sich schon einen ganzen Berg Fisch kaufen...


Genauso schauts aus!Was die gesammte Rote Flotte hier abzieht ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.Es ist schon verwunderlich das da noch immer welche mitfahren!


----------



## FX-9 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Starker Vorteil für die Seeadler. 40 Eur je Fahrt, 5 Eur Parken und das genau vor dem Kutter!


----------



## `angelfreak04 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Moin Leute,

Ich hatte mal nächste woche (Freitag) vor mit nen Kutter bei Rostock/Warnemünde mein erstes mal raus zu fahren. Kann mir einer ein guten Kutter empfehlen? Hab schon gelesen das die Seeadler gut sein soll ist das noch so? Was erwartet mich zu dieser Jahreszeit? _Ist es schon zu spät sich bei einen Kutter anzumelden? _


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (3. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Die Seeadler ist noch immer erste Wahl. Lass bloß die Finger von den Kuttern in Warnemünde. Ruf einfach mal an, Bernd wird dir alle Info`s geben.:vik:


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Zu spät ist es eher nicht. Zur Zeit dürfte es eher schwierig werden, in der Woche überhaupt einen zu finden der fährt.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Aha und warum ist es zurzeit schlecht? Und wieso hat warnemünde so ein schlechten Ruf?


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Weil derzeit wenige fahren. Die guten Dorsche sind eh laichen, auf Laichdorsch fährt von Rostock keiner.

Ach...dat is auch Quatsch. Es gibt auch in Warnemünde gute Kutter. Aus eigener Erfahrung nicht schlecht ist die Zufriedenheit, sehr gut ist die Pasewalk...einen guten Ruf haben auch die Santa Maria und die Moret...

Da is auch viel Propaganda bei...mich stören in Warnemünde eher die langen Wege aufs Schiff und die teuren Parkplätze. 

Eventuell ist die Storkow in Schmarl auch was für Dich...auch ein gutes Schiff aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Ernie1981 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Die Santa Maria ist ganz ordentlich, Rote Flotte eher#q


----------



## senso pilk (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Liegt und fährt die "Jasmund" eigentlich noch in Warnemünde?
War 3x mit und immer zufrieden.


----------



## Steffen1107 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo Leute,
wir fahren nächsten Freitag wieder mit Bernd´s Seeadler raus. Wettervorhersage scheint bisher ganz gut zu sein. Wind aus SW mit max. 4 Bft. und kein bis wenig Niederschlag.

Wir sind zu viert und freuen uns schon auf das lecker Frühstück (macht ganz liebevoll Bernd´s Frau - muß hier ja mal erwähnt werden). Endlich wieder Salzluft schnuppern...


----------



## Svenni073 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo.
Wir fahren auch immer mit Bernd und sind bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen.Mit dem Fang und der Crew.
Da ich in letzter Zeit viel von schlechten Dorschfängen gelesen habe würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal über eure evtl Fänge berichtet da wir auch in diesem Jahr noch ein zwei mal mit Bernd raus wollen


----------



## zotel (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



Svenni073 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wir fahren auch immer mit Bernd und sind bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen.Mit dem Fang und der Crew.
> Da ich in letzter Zeit viel von schlechten Dorschfängen gelesen habe würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal über eure evtl Fänge berichtet da wir auch in diesem Jahr noch ein zwei mal mit Bernd raus wollen




Hallo

Waren Gestern mit Bernd draußen,war kaum Drift da kein Wind. Es wurden aber trotz der schlechten Bedingungen einige Dorsche überlistet,im Schnitt hatte jeder so seine 4-5 Stück.Die Größe war nicht so berauschend,so zwischen 40-60 cm.War trotz allem ne schöne Tour .Danke Bernd.

Petri  Frank


----------



## mathei (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*



zotel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Waren Gestern mit Bernd draußen,war kaum Drift da kein Wind. Es wurden aber trotz der schlechten Bedingungen einige Dorsche überlistet,im Schnitt hatte jeder so seine 4-5 Stück.Die Größe war nicht so berauschend,so zwischen 40-60 cm.War trotz allem ne schöne Tour .Danke Bernd.
> 
> Petri  Frank


petri. die drift war gestern echt mist. steckt man halt nicht drinn. #h


----------



## elbetaler (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Einzig die Driftrichtung war nicht "wunschgemäß".
 Zum Plattfischangeln vom Kleinboot kam bei uns auch der Driftsack zum Einsatz, besser geht nicht!

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Svenni073 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kutter Rostock*

Hallo
Mal ne andere Frage.Ich würde mal gerne ne Kuttertour auf Plattfische machen.Hat da jemand einen Tip.


----------

